# The impossible scrap



## g_axelsson (Jan 30, 2016)

A friend at the local hospital works at the IT-department. Sometimes he is bored at work when there's nothing to do so he scouts the outgoing scrap for me.
One day he came with a bag full of connectors and clamps that he had cut from some old EKG equipment, all gold plated but with molded plastic over it and it takes an eternity to cut it out of the plastic. So I've put it away for some slow, movie watching day.
But among the contacts were a few electrodes that proves that nothing is impossible. In this case it's the base metal that is precious and I would never have found it if it wasn't for the note inside the bag. "Heavy gold plate on massive silver" I just wish I had more of them, there were only ten electrodes weighing 7 gram in total. 


They are now slowly dissolving in nitric acid. 8) 

Göran


----------



## JDT (Jan 30, 2016)

My brother in law is a surgeon, my sister is a nurse and, my niece is a nurse too! With that said, thanks to you I now have six eyes on the look out for these to bring home for me. I do hope they find some and I thank you for the tip!


----------



## etack (Jan 31, 2016)

they are sensors used to detect brain activity. I get them from a sleep clinic. 

Eric


----------



## hfywc (Feb 9, 2016)

thanks for posting this. i bought a bunch of these a while back. the seller said the same things, gold-plated silver. thanks for confirming it.


----------



## hfywc (Feb 9, 2016)

here is the photo of the electrodes...


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice!

I have dissolved them now and they keep their form as a gold shell, so the plating is decent.
I'm not going to measure how much plating there is, the few I have will just go with other gold foils.

Göran


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 9, 2016)

I think there is also a platinum electrode for these also. I don't know how rare they are, I have never seen one, but remember reading about them when I was doing my homework. I have a bunch of the silver ones also.

I do have some of these platinum electrodes;

http://www.grasstechnologies.com/products/electrodes/electneedles.html


Jim


----------

